# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 4.2 Elring Valve Cover Gaskets



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Keeping the oil inside your engine is paramount to engine health and longevity. If there is a leak that you're not aware of, your oil can dip to dangerous levels.

The valve cover is a common place for leaks. Years of extreme temperatures degrade the gaskets and cause failure. Replace yours to keep your engine leak free.


*Stop the inevitable*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*



Fits:
Audi C5 A6/S6/RS6 4.2L (1997-2004)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

